# New to Buckroe Beach



## another new guy (May 24, 2007)

I'm new to the Buckroe Beach area and was wondering if surf fishing is allowed at Bucjroe Beach. If not, where's the closest area?

Thank you


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Closest access for you is the Grandview Preserve off of Beach Road in the Foxhill Area. Not much parking and you've got a mile walk-in to any decent fishing areas. Lot of obstructions in the water negating drop rigs or the use of most jigs. This is primarily in the area right at the end of the access path and north to the old lighthouse rocks. Beyond that it's pretty good. Welcome to town.:fishing:


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*I thought...*

you could fish right out by the old peir. Between sunrise and sunset. Never fished it but went out to look one day. Lots of structure. I dunno about soaking bait but casting lures might work. I've heard some stripers have been caught out there in the fall.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

You used to be able to fish the beach by the old pier. I don't think there is anywhere to park there anymore. I guess you might be able to park by the preserve and walk over. Maybe someone else knows and can answer.


----------



## cmefishin (Mar 28, 2006)

You can fish by the old pier. I haven't been out there this year (been fishing at Langely, though) so I don't know how good the bite is.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Fishing by the old pier is a hit and miss deal. Depending on whose on duty the Hampton Parks Ranger will run you off the beach. I've sent several emails to them to reinstate the old provision of allowing fishing from the pier site to the end of the condos from after labor day until memorial day. Can't get a logical answer but will continue the initiative.


----------

